# Setting a tub - In concrete or foam?



## jmedgar

The latest beer time argument is on the best way to set a tub. My plumbing friend Zippy sez the best way is in spray foam. My other plumbing friend, Not-So-Zippy thinks concrete is the way to go. 

As a carpenter, the idea of a few hundred pounds of concrete on my new floor is a little disconcerting - especially considering the weight of the tub, water and the guy using the tub.

What does the forum think? Concrete or foam? Or is there a third, better way?


----------



## JumboJack

I always do what the tub manufacture recommends.If given a choice I would use foam.


----------



## angus242

This has been discussed in detail before. Don't be afraid of the search button! 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f9/setting-tub-durabond-68061/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f18/do-you-support-under-shower-receptors-65033/


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

liquid plutonium, gives the tub a neat glow.


----------



## JumboJack

WarnerConstInc. said:


> liquid plutonium, gives the tub a neat glow.


Yeah...But don't buy it at Home Depot.:no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

JumboJack said:


> Yeah...But don't buy it at Home Depot.:no:


I converted a mr. juicer, it actually powers my delorean and sets my tubs in.


----------



## mrmike

Most shower bases that I have put in have in their instructions to set it in a Mortar base. I have a Swanstone to put in next week and I have the Instructions right in front of me & they recommend them to be nestled in a mortar bed (quickrete) . 1/2" for the smaller bases & 1" for the bigger ones The shower base should be pushed down in to the bed......................... 
I haven't come across any yet that recommend foam. It would be easier to do but will it be set like Mortar?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have always used a concrete base on all tubs and showers i have installed. I wouldn't even consider expansion foam as it don't give the support thats required and i have never come across one company that says it should be done this way but i have seen a few that say don't do it this way. Every shower tray i have ever seen that has been mounted with foam has failed early on in it's life.


----------



## loneframer

Structolite by USG.


----------



## FStephenMasek

Plaster, not concrete.
________
Vaporizer-info


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Vaseline.


----------



## essrmo

Mortar = 3 parts sand, 1 part cement

Concrete = 2 parts sand, 1 part aggregate (rock), 1 part cement.

ever seen a tub set in CONCRETE? :no:


----------



## j_builder

Spray foam :no:
Concrete :laughing:
Plaster of Paris:whistling
Mortar mix:clap:
But always, yes ALWAYS follow manufacturers specifications:thumbsup:


----------



## Cmpletehomeserv

Mortar.


----------



## Kgmz

We have always used mortar for 30 years.

A few years ago we sold a spec home we were building while we were still framing it. Real nice couple and the husband weighed over 400 lbs. He was really worried about what we were going to put under the tub, because he had a bad experience where they didn't put anything under the fiberglass tub/shower unit. I reassured him that we always put in a nice mortar bed and the tub wasn't going anywhere and would be rock solid.

So I don't think spray foam would cut it in this situation, and would never use it because you never know who is going to use the tub.


----------



## rossi inc.

Any instructions we have ever read called for either mortar or plaster.Dont forget to put down felt papper and wire lath first.Neither will stay bonded to plywood for an extended period.


----------



## jarvis design

Depending on the tub - drypack with some thinset on top


----------



## GregC

Hello guys, Definitely check manufactures recommendations. If you are to use anything, use a dry substance, perlite or a softer foam. Some tubs or tub/showers recommend nothing at all. I have been to a few manufacturers plants in my time and I have to say AKER fiberglass is one of the best. There bases are manufactured with balsa wood in between the glass and nothing is needed to set this in. We watched a tub/shower unit be lifted with chains through the sides and two people inside jumping up and down and the chains slowly ripped through the sides before the bottom ever thought of giving away. So just my opinion, but be sure what you set these in. Nothing that sets up, you will end up with a crack in the tub, or chemical bleed through and then, forget any kind of warranty. Good Luck :thumbsup: GregC


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I just installed an Aker, nothing in the directions about setting it in something.

Just from drilling the holes for the controls, that is one tough tub.


----------



## Mike Finley

rossi inc. said:


> Any instructions we have ever read called for either mortar or plaster.Dont forget to put down felt papper


Oh yeah, especially if it's over OSB sub floor. :w00t:


----------

